

Ask HN: Where do you look for code examples? - purui

Especially for a library you don't know well.
======
purui
I encountered this problem when searching for a sample to bring a window top
most in wxpython. It was surprisingly hard.

------
mtholking
<http://stackoverflow.com/>

------
jmonegro
Github Gists, and snipt.net

